# Rosie O'Donnell to host MSNBC Prime Time Show?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

God help us! The last thing I want to see and hear is this grumpy, loud-mouthed whale on TV spewing her *****iness!

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6497657.html?rssid=196


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Advice for you.: See the buttons on your remote control, all you have to do is press one and it's gone. Takes less time than ranting on a message board.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Does anyone actually watch MSNBC?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Ummm....I do, more than CNN or Fox, in fact.

But only for certain hours. THIS would definitely not be one of those hours.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Does anyone actually watch MSNBC?


To Catch A Predator, To Catch An ID Thief (parts of that actually took place about 100 miles from me in a town a pass through quite a bit) other than that, no. MSNBC is the fifth wheel, it's #3 in a two player game.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Rob said:


> Advice for you.: See the buttons on your remote control, all you have to do is press one and it's gone. Takes less time than ranting on a message board.


*If you don't like the rant, don't read the thread.*



Chris Blount said:


> Does anyone actually watch MSNBC?


Apparently Rob does.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

ggergm said:


> Ummm....I do, more than CNN or Fox, in fact.
> 
> But only for certain hours. THIS would definitely not be one of those hours.


Yea, but, you're from Wisconsin and you dress funny, have funny hair and wear funny glasses.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ You have a point?


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> Apparently Rob does.


I watch it more than any other cable news station. True.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That explains everything.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Does anyone actually watch MSNBC?


I catch Keith Olbermann from time to time. I like his Worst Person in the World segment. I also watch the news sometimes in the morning. Former Fox morning news(on Fox Chicago) anchor Tamron Hall is on and my wife likes her. I also watch the crime mysteries and the predator segments.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

What a great thread! The OP doesn't like MSNBC and doesn't want to watch Rosie, so the natural and logical response is a suggestion to simply not watch it, followed by a retort to not read the thread! Classic!


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> God help us! The last thing I want to see and hear is this grumpy, loud-mouthed whale on TV spewing her *****iness!
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6497657.html?rssid=196


i couldnt have said better myself


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Does anyone actually watch MSNBC?


According to Mr. Nielsen, not really. MSNBC has been a consistant poor third in a two-channel niche. The number of prime time viewers in this nation of 250M plus people could fit in the Rose Bowl.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

SamC said:


> According to Mr. Nielsen, not really. MSNBC has been a consistant poor third in a two-channel niche. The number of prime time viewers in this nation of 250M plus people could fit in the Rose Bowl.


You have link to that swifty?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

SamC said:


> According to Mr. Nielsen, not really. MSNBC has been a consistant poor third in a two-channel niche. The number of prime time viewers in this nation of 250M plus people could fit in the Rose Bowl.


This nation is closer to 300 million people and their numbers aren't quite that bad. Olbermann's would fill seven Rose Bowls. Even Tucker Carlson's useless show would fill three Rose Bowls.

But no doubt, MSNBC is a distant third.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> What a great thread! The OP doesn't like MSNBC and doesn't want to watch Rosie, so the natural and logical response is a suggestion to simply not watch it, followed by a retort to not read the thread! Classic!


*So...*


----------

